# Two teens stung by jellyfish in Port Phillip Bay



## herptrader (Dec 16, 2009)

*Published On:* 12-16-2008
*Source:* The Age (online)

MEX COOPER
December 16, 2009 - 3:11PM

Two teenagers who took a plunge in Port Phillip Bay to escape the city heat got a nasty surprise when they were stung by jelly fish in separate incidents this afternoon.

The girl and boy, both aged 16, were swimming on opposite sides of the West Gate bridge when they were stung, the boy on his face and tongue.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## herptrader (Dec 16, 2009)

Global warming has been blamed for the increased number of Jelly Fish in the bay (and other parts of the world - most notably Japan) so early in the season.

Fortunately the sting they are talking about is quite mild compared to blue bottles and box jellies.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll be doing my part and chewing through some of the little blighters at my next Yum Cha session!


----------



## herptrader (Dec 16, 2009)

The do make a weird kind of dish texture wise.. a little lacking in flavour though.

We should do an APS Yum Cha one day perhaps.. but leave the dumpling bits to one side and just have the jelly fish, duck tongues, chicken feet (yummo), calamari legs and a side dish of Chinese broccoli.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 16, 2009)

i'm up 4 that, if only i had transport  y does stuff like this even make the news, not like they died from a box jellyfish.


Will


----------



## herptrader (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the real issue here is the quantity of jelly fish so early during the summer... which has made the news a couple of times over the last month.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 16, 2009)

OK fair enough.


Will


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Dec 17, 2009)

Blubber jellyfish have a sting?? We get a few washed up at our beach if there has been a nice sized storm out to sea.
And blue bottles aren't that bad, get thousands of them here at my place and I have even licked one.


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 17, 2009)

Nah i dont think so, well at least I have'nt been stung and I've picked up thousands of blubber jellyfish and thrown them so... wait .... you've licked a blubottle :shock:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 17, 2009)

herptrader said:


> We should do an APS Yum Cha one day perhaps.. but leave the dumpling bits to one side and just have the jelly fish, duck tongues, chicken feet (yummo), calamari legs and a side dish of Chinese broccoli.



Oh that sounds like a great idea!  I'm a shocker at Yum Cha simply because I go for the weirdest stuff they bring out. I'm hooked on Asian cooked tripe dishes! The duck tongues are to die for, and right now I have a craving for chooks feet!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Dec 17, 2009)

Holylemon said:


> Nah i dont think so, well at least I have'nt been stung and I've picked up thousands of blubber jellyfish and thrown them so... wait .... you've licked a blubottle :shock:


 
We get a few 'stingers' down here on the south coast, but the jelly blubbers aren't the ones that get us. 
It was a dare "you wont lick a blue bottle" so i had to prove them wrong 
6 icecreams later my tounge didn't feel like it was being stabbed with needles.
What I found most weird was that I licked the bubble not a stinger....


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2009)

Blue bottles have little effect on me, larger ones make good missles to throw at my kids...


----------

